# left handed turning



## aideym (15 Mar 2013)

This is probably the daftest question ever but please bear with me. I went to Paskins today to spend loads of dosh on a table saw and became mesmerised at the wood turning demonstrations. I dismissed the notion of trying it as I have a disability which makes me very left handed. My right arm does work a bit but becomes very quickly fatigued.
It wasn't until we were discussing it over tea that my partner asked if there is away of using lathes left handed or if there are ways of running them backwards?
Has anyone got any suggestions as I think I would like to give it a try.


----------



## nev (15 Mar 2013)

Hi and welcome,
I don't think being left handed itself is an obstacle, I'm right handed but find it easier to switch to left handed when doing a planing cut for example from headstock to tailstock.
One handed will obviously throw up a few more issues but its not impossible, have a read through this old post... post708041.html?hilit=left%20handed#p708041
and then have a google for Rodger Foden or the Wacton Woodturner


----------



## Phil Pascoe (15 Mar 2013)

Find a local club, get some advice and have a go. Good luck.


----------



## gregmcateer (16 Mar 2013)

Richard Findley, of this forum is a left-handed professional turner.
He also demonstrates and teaches, (very well, as it happens) - so I am sure you could drop him a message and book a day with him and pretty soon find out if you consider yourself able to join the fray.

Also agree with all the previous two posters said.

HTH

Greg


----------



## SVB (17 Mar 2013)

I'm a lefty and turn on std kit without really thinking about it. You need to go both ways anyway. Right arm really just guides tool with support from tool rest.

Best bet is to give it a go (I'd suggest a beginners day with a prof turner, most do it or know someone) and take it from there. 

Best of luck

Simon


----------



## woodiedonald (17 Mar 2013)

Well, i'm left handed and can do it just fine. if you come across an old harrison graduate or viceroy lathe then you can turn outboard where it helps to be left handed. 

I find i'm close to ambidexterous from using tools, everything seems to be right handed anyway !


----------



## sammo (17 Mar 2013)

Hi - I to am left handed; and new to this turning lark - and I would not describe myself as ambidextrous, but I can honestly say that I have not found it an issue.


----------



## aideym (17 Mar 2013)

Thank you for the replies, I guess I will try a course. The problem isn't so much being left handed but being mostly one armed. One of the links listed was pretty close to me and pretty reasonable on price. I will set up a dialogue to see where I go with this.


----------



## woodturnerEric (19 Mar 2013)

I`m lucky I`m ambidexterous(sorry about the spelling,never get in right) so can use both hands for most things,it especialy comes in handy when turning,so don`t be put off by having to be left handed,and when your right arm gets tired take a break,I only do short stints at the lathe being disabled with a geneitc lung disease,so my whole body gets tired,you will be amazed at what you can achieve,regards,

Eric.


----------



## Bill Mooney (19 Mar 2013)

I have a friend who is paralysed down his right side & is in a wheel chair. follow this link & see how he turns after the proper training.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_y2u0S_XvhA


----------



## boysie39 (22 Mar 2013)

Bill Mooney":aohi3jaq said:


> I have a friend who is paralysed down his right side & is in a wheel chair. follow this link & see how he turns after the proper training.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_y2u0S_XvhA



Thanks for the link Bill .Always worth seeing and helps to put things into perspective .


----------



## Bill Mooney (22 Mar 2013)

Thanks for the reply Eugene, it's amazing how we adapt.


----------



## aideym (24 Mar 2013)

Thank you for the link to the videos, inspirational. He has the lathe running backwards, which confirms what I was thinking I would need to achieve.


----------



## Bill Mooney (24 Mar 2013)

hope they help & inspire you.


----------

